# Longines Skin Diver Baselworld 2018



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi guys... new to Longines but I spotted a couple of pics of the new "Skin Diver" that was apparently shown at Basel, but there's hardly any info out there compared to the reams of stuff available on other Baselworld releases.

This article and a pic from Worn & Wound is pretty much all I've been able to find... anyone got anything more? I think it looks pretty cool but I'd need a lug to lug under 50mm for my wimpy wrists 

https://www.watchtime.com/blog/base...skin-diver-heritage-nautilus-baselworld-2018/


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Pretty!

Before the Compressor Longines made a skindiver in the early 50s, more or less at the time of the Seawolf and 50 fathoms.

The watch is virtually unknown today however...this is the advertisement of the time:


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I doubt the lug to lug is under 50mm, it looks pretty long from the picture, not to mention its flat too


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I would like to know the release date and price...I am curious to see it in the flesh.

The original supposedly was small, 38mm.


----------



## Nietzsche_Darko (Mar 10, 2017)

Did you read the article he posted? It's priced at $2,600 and will be available this fall.



cuthbert said:


> I would like to know the release date and price...I am curious to see it in the flesh.
> 
> The original supposedly was small, 38mm.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok last line...not cheap.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

commanche said:


> I doubt the lug to lug is under 50mm, it looks pretty long from the picture, not to mention its flat too


Yeah I reckon you're right... I've tried on a Legend Diver and it was a little too long for my liking so I think this might be the same. Oh well, it's probably for the best anyways... the more I look at this the more I dislike the lume colour, I think it's much too yellow and would have looked better in a creamy white.



Nietzsche_Darko said:


> Did you read the article he posted? It's priced at $2,600 and will be available this fall.





cuthbert said:


> Ok last line...not cheap.


Yeah fairly pricey but I reckon it'll be discounted pretty quick - most Tag and Longines ADs here in Aus have regular 25%+ sales, plus the grey market will be an option before long :-!


----------



## ped (May 7, 2017)

There are plenty of actual vintage dive watches that look very similar. I'd get one of those instead...


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

Imo to big and too pricey. I rather would go for the the Tudor 58.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

khd said:


> Yeah fairly pricey but I reckon it'll be discounted pretty quick - most Tag and Longines ADs here in Aus have regular 25%+ sales, plus the grey market will be an option before long :-!


In Europe you can find the Conquest 300mt chrono for 2000 euros...this one should be about 1500, not more.

However I want to see it before judging it too big.


----------



## ped (May 7, 2017)

It’s fashionable to say a watch is too big nowadays whether you’ve seen it or not!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

ped said:


> There are plenty of actual vintage dive watches that look very similar. I'd get one of those instead...


Mate that's really nice...and I think I agree that real vintage is better, the faux lume is annoying me more every time I look at it (not just on this one, I thought the same about the peach lume on a 42mm Oris 65 that I tried on today).

Any details on the watch in the picture that you can share?


----------



## ped (May 7, 2017)

khd said:


> Mate that's really nice...and I think I agree that real vintage is better, the faux lume is annoying me more every time I look at it (not just on this one, I thought the same about the peach lume on a 42mm Oris 65 that I tried on today).
> 
> Any details on the watch in the picture that you can share?


Thanks - a few more details here
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/westclox-vietnam-era-diver-4461858.html

I don't mind vintage lume at all, but there are loads of vintage divers which look really similar to this (presume they all copied a similar formula) so buying a new one kind of makes no sense to me. It's different for example with the legend diver because originals are hard to find. Maybe I'm overthinking it. It looks like a lovely watch.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

That was my first thought too. Just like Hamilton, all my favorites are too big.



commanche said:


> I doubt the lug to lug is under 50mm, it looks pretty long from the picture, not to mention its flat too


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I found more pictures of the watch here.

https://www.lesrhabilleurs.com/baselworld-2018-longines/

I don't like the vintage lume look on any of these new watches. But I've never seen a modern vintage lume watch in person so I guess that could change. I like the design of the watch though and it was a top favorite when I stumbled on that Worn and Wound post.


----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

ped said:


> Thanks - a few more details here
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/westclox-vietnam-era-diver-4461858.html
> 
> I don't mind vintage lume at all, but there are loads of vintage divers which look really similar to this (presume they all copied a similar formula) so buying a new one kind of makes no sense to me. It's different for example with the legend diver because originals are hard to find. Maybe I'm overthinking it. It looks like a lovely watch.


The main reason I would buy a new watch is reliability. Most of these older dive watches will need some TLC to use as they were intended.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

G1Ninja said:


> I found more pictures of the watch here.
> 
> https://www.lesrhabilleurs.com/baselworld-2018-longines/
> 
> I don't like the vintage lume look on any of these new watches. But I've never seen a modern vintage lume watch in person so I guess that could change. I like the design of the watch though and it was a top favorite when I stumbled on that Worn and Wound post.


Thank you, I like the vintage lume, but I agree the watch would have been better if 40 mm.


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Faux patina = MEH. Once again a heritage model is ruined by fake aging. Just because it's a "heritage" homage (HH?) doesn't mean you need to fill the white with yellow.

Otherwise, it would have been rad.

I don't want an old looking new watch. I want a new looking old watch (vintage), or a just-plain-new watch based on old designs.

[/bourbon soapbox]


----------



## ped (May 7, 2017)

superultramega said:


> The main reason I would buy a new watch is reliability. Most of these older dive watches will need some TLC to use as they were intended.


True - however many have fairly straightforward mechanisms (mine is a derivative of a hand wound Seiko 66b) and a full rebuild only costs a fraction of a new watch.


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

cuthbert said:


> Thank you, I like the vintage lume, but I agree the watch would have been better if 40 mm.


for me would be perfect in 40mm too


----------



## 1313 (Aug 28, 2007)

Seems I'm in the minority here but the fake patina looks cool!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

ped said:


> Thanks - a few more details here
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/westclox-vietnam-era-diver-4461858.html
> 
> I don't mind vintage lume at all, but there are loads of vintage divers which look really similar to this (presume they all copied a similar formula) so buying a new one kind of makes no sense to me. It's different for example with the legend diver because originals are hard to find. Maybe I'm overthinking it. It looks like a lovely watch.


Thanks for the link... now you've got me googling Westclox divers


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a love/hate relationship with the fake patina lume that's become popular in recent year. When done well, I like what it adds visually to a 'vintage collection' model looks. But when I remind myself that it's fake, I then dislike it.



1313 said:


> Seems I'm in the minority here but the fake patina looks cool!


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

more inforamtion:
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/longines-heritage-skin-diver-watch/


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Escargot said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with the fake patina lume that's become popular in recent year. When done well, I like what it adds visually to a 'vintage collection' model looks. But when I remind myself that it's fake, I then dislike it.


I hate it on everything else other than my Omega Seamaster lol, agree it's very love hate


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

seisnofe said:


> more inforamtion:
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/longines-heritage-skin-diver-watch/


Mmm I like it, as 40mm it would have been perfect...and they should have called it Nautilus reissue, not the generic skin diver.

However, I need to try it, but I'm serious tempted, I like the patina and the rough texture of the dial.


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

review from hodinkee
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/longines-heritage-skin-diver-hands-on


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Very nice vintage watch, but L2L +-52mm is killing me, the same situation like with LLD.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Almost perfect...almost.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I think it's a great design (major kudos for not adding a date) but I am not sure they got the lume color right. It looks legit in the Hodinkee photo below but I would have to see it in person. Also, those look like long lugs.


----------



## Ignaceworang (Sep 20, 2015)

Looking fwd to try it in person, looks nice and as with other Longines, usually available with some discount. Ad certainly will entertain that, unsure about boutique.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Perseus said:


> I think it's a great design (major kudos for not adding a date) but I am not sure they got the lume color right. It looks legit in the Hodinkee photo below but I would have to see it in person. Also, those look like long lugs.


The faux patina looked very different in different photos/publications. In some photos, it was too overdone, almost orangy. The faux patina colour seen in that particular photo from Hodinkee looks good to me. I wonder if they had a few watches with different shades of patina colour at Basel. I hope the production model will have more subtle egg shell patina colour.

Some photos from a different website.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

LovecK said:


> Very nice vintage watch, but L2L +-52mm is killing me, the same situation like with LLD.


I concur. The lugs look like a pair of antennas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmoybusiness (Dec 21, 2009)

I like it...even the deep faux patina. Reminds me a little bit of the LLD. I actually wish the faux patina on the LLD was darker like this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)

Almost... Just cant quite get behind longines range of divers. 
except the legend diver of course


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

I think the style is basically perfect, except it is too big. If this was 38 or 39 mm I would buy tomorrow.


----------

